# Need suscribers



## kirachristinegarcia (Apr 13, 2014)

Kira Garcia speaking need subscribers I'm new to this world only been here for a few days








Sent from Kira garcia


----------



## chickflick (Sep 23, 2012)

Subscribe to what?


----------



## kirachristinegarcia (Apr 13, 2014)

Anything I post


Sent from Kira garcia


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

As far as I know, subscribing to a post or forum is to keep the user informed of what's happening in that post or forum. You do not "need" subscribers.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

I think someone wants attention???


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Maybe thinks lots of subscriptions is like having tons of friends on Facebook?


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

Well where she is a child, she could always get the wrong type of attention.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

hildar said:


> Well where she is a child, she could always get the wrong type of attention.


i haven't seen any signs that there are that type of posters

on this forum

mostly older folks and/or chicken nuts as far as i can see


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

piglett said:


> i haven't seen any signs that there are that type of posters
> 
> on this forum
> 
> mostly older folks and/or chicken nuts as far as i can see


True however, many folks read here rather then joining and posting. But if the wrong person reads something then decides to join. Might not be a good scenario.

She is just lucky that she came to this forum rather then a forum like GLP. Now that place is full of psychopaths, and all kinds of weird people. I may go there to read up on the news and post my views on it, but dang some of those folks are way to strange for me.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

hildar said:


> True however, many folks read here rather then joining and posting. But if the wrong person reads something then decides to join. Might not be a good scenario.
> 
> She is just lucky that she came to this forum rather then a forum like GLP. Now that place is full of psychopaths, and all kinds of weird people. I may go there to read up on the news and post my views on it, but dang some of those folks are way to strange for me.


if any strange types on this site want to give an eight year old "trouble"

uncle piglett will straighten them out! 

there is no need for any of that "silly stuff"

we are all on here to talk about chickens/ducks/turkeys and such


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

"Uncle Piglett" LOL

Cute


----------



## kirachristinegarcia (Apr 13, 2014)

Yep uncle piglet


Sent from Kira garcia


----------

